# Aquascape in Wild, West Java - Indonesia



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

*Cryptocoryne crispatula var.balansae*















*Marsiela hirsuta*





*Vallisneria caulescens*





*Vallisneria gigantea / torta ?*















*Neocaridina heteropoda var. Black*





*Hydrocotyle sp.*









*Ceratophyllum demersum*





*Aponogeton crispus*










*left to right:
Ceratophyllum demersum, Cryptocoryne crispatula var.balansae, Vallisneria gigantea*





*Riccia sp.*





*Cryptocoryne wendtii brown*














*Hydrocotyle sp.
Riccia sp.*





*Singapore Moss*









*bukan tanaman air*





*Cryptocoryne spiralis*





*mancing platys* 




















*Neocaridina heteropoda var. red, black, copper, blue*





*Aponogeton Crispus*





*Egeria densa*





other photos: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=58359&id=1174024881

Regards,

Wendy Kurniawan


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Jul 2011)

stunning pics Wen!! It's great to see plants like this in the wild.  



ps, i'm not sure that phone will work anymore (lol)


----------



## Fluidsensoronline (15 Jul 2011)

This post has made my day   
When we're not dispensing ferts we make those structures!    
Not sure they'll gauge the flow properly with them swimming in it tho


----------



## sanj (15 Jul 2011)

Great photos, Java has beautiful countryside. To think this one of the most densely populated places on earth and yet still so green and lush, clean streams and huge biodiversity.


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> stunning pics Wen!! It's great to see plants like this in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ps, i'm not sure that phone will work anymore (lol)



That phone is very though like rhinocheros, its waterproof, heatproof, even fall from 2nd floor that phone still work. its samsung b2100


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

sanj said:
			
		

> Great photos, Java has beautiful countryside. To think this one of the most densely populated places on earth and yet still so green and lush, clean streams and huge biodiversity.


Most of those plants are not Indonesia's native, the location is near with aquatic plant farms. Maybe farmers throw out roots and or stems to adjacent creek, so they grow madly in the rivers


----------



## gmartins (15 Jul 2011)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> Most of those plants are not Indonesia's native, the location is near with aquatic plant farms. Maybe farmers throw out roots and or stems to adjacent creek, so they grow madly in the rivers



That's a very irresponsible attitude BTW. Invasive species are amongst the worst threats for biodiversity worldwide.

GM


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

gmartins said:
			
		

> That's a very irresponsible attitude BTW. Invasive species are amongst the worst threats for biodiversity worldwide.
> 
> GM


Yes it is,,,, maybe this is because most of farmers there are (sorry) uneducated village citizen


----------



## sanj (15 Jul 2011)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> sanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, so you get a lot of free plants from here then.


----------

